# Printing images with low opacity



## fictionalbeleifs (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi, Im currently exploring methods of printing and am wanting to know how to perform prints with opacity/semi transparent, where you can see the print (which is faded) but also the garment colour through it.


Any help would be great, Thanks!


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Are you using a graphics program? gimp, corel, illustrator?


----------



## fictionalbeleifs (Apr 16, 2012)

Skinbus thanks for the reply, 

Yes i am using illustrator cs6, 

its not as simple as just lowering the transparency of the image on illustrator is it? and it dtg printer just prints it that way?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

What RIP are you using? It largely depends on RIP some cannot do this.


----------



## fictionalbeleifs (Apr 16, 2012)

My knowledge isn't vast on this topic so i now nothing about RIP software or what it is, 

i should have mentioned I'm not the printer I'm the designer trying to portray/ find someone to print this way form me. I was just wondering how they did it, if special printing methods are used or if i need to set up a document any special way?

thanks


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm not familiar with dtg due to the expense but you can definitely change the opacity. I have a program that allows adjustments with a slide bar. I use gimp but I've never had a need for adjustable opacity. Only full transparency for png format. There must be a way to do it in a good program. Good luck! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

It they have RIP hat can handle it then simple transparency fade will do.

But only couple of top quality RIP will do it properly. Esspecialy on colored but non black shirts (black background is ussualy easier)


----------

